# The new 2013 Audi TT RS Euro Delivery!



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

I need more pics... I was so busy I barely had time to take pics. I wish I would have got some good ones in switzerland on the mountain but I did way to much driving and was to tired lol anyway here are 2 pics. I will post more.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

southpole12 said:


>


 Sweet! When did you go to the 'Ring? I was there a couple of weekends ago, but these past two were filled with mine and my wife's birthdays. What was your trip? Where did you go? Hopefully you got in some good Alpine driving. Too bad we didn't meet up. Hope you had a good time! 

- Jeremy -


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

wow, what a baptism and experience. you are going to have to write up a small blog on the over all experience. congrats, jealous! 

cheers!!!!! :beer:


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

- Jeremy - said:


> Sweet! When did you go to the 'Ring? I was there a couple of weekends ago, but these past two were filled with mine and my wife's birthdays. What was your trip? Where did you go? Hopefully you got in some good Alpine driving. Too bad we didn't meet up. Hope you had a good time!
> 
> - Jeremy -


 I forgot all about that you are in Europe Jeremy. Well next time! I went to Amsterdam, belgium, munich, venice, florence, and switzerland. It was a great trip. I will post a blog when I get some time. Love the car though!!!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

R5T said:


>


 Why does that car have the same license plate as mine did?


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wait that's me lol how did you get those pics?? I looked at them earlier and I just thought u were putting a pic of urs on the ring. Wow that's awesome!!! Again how did you get them?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

southpole12 said:


> Wait that's me lol how did you get those pics?? I looked at them earlier and I just thought u were putting a pic of urs on the ring. Wow that's awesome!!! Again how did you get them?


 I have to be honest, after that last pic where you're alone on the Ring, well I hate you just a little bit.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

southpole12 said:


> Wait that's me lol how did you get those pics?? I looked at them earlier and I just thought u were putting a pic of urs on the ring. Wow that's awesome!!! Again how did you get them?


 There are hundreds of picture site's where you can find pictures of your self driving the ring. 

-A- 
Alexander Neurohr www.alexander-neurohr.de 
Alexander Prinzhorn getsportphotos.com 
Alexander Schmitz www.race-pics.de 
Andre Strucken http://www.motorsportfotos.de/ 
Andreas Adolphs www.ringfotos.eu 
Andreas Oswald www.nikonandy.de/ 
Andreas Richter www.nordschleifenkumpel.de 


-B- 
Benny Blum downforce-pictures.de 
Bernd Schweigert www.speedmotopics.de 
Bernd Trotzer ringpixel.de 
Björn Fey www.ringfotocenter.de/; www.booorn.de 
Björn Koch www.racingsociety.de 

-C- 
Carl Coussens www.vazily.be 
Christian www.picasaweb.google.de/ChrisMC2008/ 
Christian Ehmann www.christian-ehmann.com/ 
Christian Köhne www.nordschleifen-freak.de 
Christian Moskopp www.trackshoots.de, www.christian-moskopp.de 
Christian Wolf www.ringbilder.de 
Christoph Lenz http://picasaweb.google.com/lenz.foto 
Christoph Meiners http://racepics.ra.funpic.de/galerie/ 
Circle-Driver Team www.circle-driver.de 

-D- 
Daniel Beulmann www.racepixel.de 
Daniel Flinkmann www.flinkmann.de 
Daniel Kürsten www.motofoto.tv 
Daniel Simelka http://www.sports-shooter.de/ 
Daniel Spaar dspicture.com 
Dirk Fuchs www.motorhome1.de 
Dirk Weber trackshots.de 
Dominik Müller www.ringfotos.net 

-E- 
Erhardt Szakacs www.es-photoarts.de 
Erik Kindermann www.racerpics.de 

-F- 
Fabian Schulz - www.Hoellenbilder.de 
Florian Fuhs www.picasaweb.google.de/Heimerzheimer/ 
Florian Hanf www.n1927.de/ 
Florian Laicht www.racerpics.de 
Frank Schramml www.ringbild.de.vu 
Frederik Breitung / Lukas Breitung www.ring-fokus.de 

-G- 
Gary Kinghorn www.northloop.co.uk 
Giovanni Trapani http://www.circle-driver.de 
Gordon Thewes www.gtphotoworld.de.vu 
Günther Wolff http://www.wolff-sportpress.de/ 

-H- 
Hans Werner Kaufmann www.motor-sport-fotos-online.de/ 
Hardy Haferkamp www.sportfotoart.de 
Heinz Josef Hilger www.hil-speed.de 

-J- 
Jan Bendel circle-driver.de 
Jan Hoffmann www.touripics.de 
Jan Wolber www.racepix24.de/ 
Jessica Roitzheim www.racepix24.de/ 
Joachim Nass www.dirty-imaging.de 
Jochen Merkle www.racepicture.de/ 
Jochen Van Cauwenberge www.frozenspeed.com 
Jörg Halisch www.sportpicture-online.com 
Jörg Jakowski www.ring-bilder.de 
Jörg Nolte www.j-nolte.de 
Jorrit Wellink www.jorritwellink.nl 
Jürgen Schell www.ringknipser.com 
Jutta Fröhlich www.nordschleifenbilder.de 

-K- 
Kees Bunk www.keesbunk.nl 
Kevin Lamberti motorsportmaniac.de 
Klaus Reuter www.boskoops-klaus.de/ 
Kristof Boels www.boelsphotography.be 

-L- 
Laurent Stoffels www.picasaweb.google.de/z3mlaurent/ 
Lukas Kalkhoff vln-aktuell.de 

-M- 
Maik Lehnicker www.circle-driver.de 
Manfred Hogreve www.sportimpressionen.npage.de 
Manuel Thomas http://www.mt-motorsport-foto.de/ 
Marc Gehrmann www.ring-racer-fotos.de 
Marc Weichert www.mw-sportfoto.de 
Marcel Dück www.md-freizeitfotos.de 
Marcel Thomassen www.otorenne.com 
Marcel Weber www.hatzenbachfreak.de 
Marco Henrich www.msg-rheinsieg.de 
Marcus Gievers marcus-gievers.com 
Marius Graf www.highspeedfotos.de 
Mark Nauta www.marknauta.nl 
Markus Becker www.ringfotos.eu 
Markus Kampmann www.nordschleifenfotos.de 
Markus Lennartz www.flitzerfoto.de/ 
Markus Plützer www.vln-fanpage.de 
Markus Scheuren www.ringfreund.de 
Markus Zander www.zms-picture.de 
Martin Stollwerk www.tourifotos.de 
Mathias Kemper www.ghbiker.de 
Mathias von Moortel www.e40racer.be 
Matthias Langer www.circle-driver.de 
Maurice Stuffer ring-impressions.de 
Melanie Blum www.moto-pics.de 
Michael Bock www.ringpics.info 
Michael Jandke www.mj-sportfotos.de 
Michael Wilczynski www.ring-action.de 
Mike Frison www.renn.tv, www.20832.com 
Mike Skowronski www.high-speed-corner.de 

-N- 

-O- 
Oliver Kälke http://picasaweb.google.com/110285451186977332425 
Oliver Pohl www.kurvenbilder.de 
Oliver Wegen www.ringfotograf.de 

-P- 
Pascal Morrien www.ring-world.nl 
Patrick Funk www.vln-pix.de 
Patrick Liepertz www.pl-foto.de 
Patrick Noeckel www.germanexotics.com 
Patrick Trießl teamtouge.com/ 
Peter Eykens www.eykensfotografie.nl 
Philippe Govaerts www.curbstonephotography.be 

-R- 
Ralf Görgen / Dominik Müller www.ringfotos.net/ 
Ralf Kieven www.racerspics.de 
Remco Verhulst www.guido-nordschleife.nl 
Rene Graff www.fotograff.de 
Rene Hey www.rh-home.de/joomla/index.php 
Rene Porn www.nordschleifen-fotos.de.vu 
Robert Balkenhol www.speed-foto.de 
Roland Boschchello www.picasaweb.google.com/r.boschchello/ 
Rolf Buchstaller www.picasaweb.google.de/Rolf.Nordschleife 
Rolf Thieme www.rt-sportfotografie.de 
Ruud Bosch http://picasaweb.google.nl/ruudjuh87 
Ruud Bosch www.ruudbosch.nl 

-S- 
Sander Claus www.nuerburgring.nl 
Sascha Zinnikus www.sz-motionpixx.de/ 
Shak Anwar www.54photography.com/ 
Stefan Brencher http://www.used4.net 
Stefan Franzen www.wheelshots.de 
Stephan Diekmann www.d-m-motorsport.de 
Stephane Veraart www.8200rpm.com 
Sven Eric Neuz www.racepics.neuz.de 

-T- 
Thomas Becker www.toms-racingworld.de.tl/ 
Thomas Schwede www.schwede.de 
Thorsten Gottas www.gotty.de 
Thorsten Waibl www.torsten2see.de 
Timon Geiger http://picasaweb.google.de/timongeiger 
Tristan Bandmann www.eifel-geist.de.vu 

-U- 
Ulrich Emmerich www.uedn.de 

-W- 
Werner Röder www.motorsport-arts.de


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

southpole12 said:


> Wait that's me lol how did you get those pics?? I looked at them earlier and I just thought u were putting a pic of urs on the ring. Wow that's awesome!!! Again how did you get them?


 Hahahaha! 

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

southpole12 said:


> I forgot all about that you are in Europe Jeremy. Well next time! I went to Amsterdam, belgium, munich, venice, florence, and switzerland. It was a great trip. I will post a blog when I get some time. Love the car though!!!!


 That's one hell of a trip! Great way to break the car in. Too bad you have to wait for it to ship back to the States now. That's gotta be agonizing. But at least you were able to drive the car like it should be driven. I can't imagine driving my car back in the States with a State Trooper hiding behind every tree and bush. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

- Jeremy - said:


> That's one hell of a trip! Great way to break the car in. Too bad you have to wait for it to ship back to the States now. That's gotta be agonizing. But at least you were able to drive the car like it should be driven. I can't imagine driving my car back in the States with a State Trooper hiding behind every tree and bush.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Yea a little to much partying which made it exhausting but it was well worth it. I agree the cops here in the stats suck! I did not see one cop over there on the highway which is nice! Although I think I got some stupid camera tickets in Switzerland before the border of France.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I have to be honest, after that last pic where you're alone on the Ring, well I hate you just a little bit.


 Lol yes that's a sweet pic!!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

southpole12 said:


> Yea a little to much partying which made it exhausting but it was well worth it. I agree the cops here in the stats suck! I did not see one cop over there on the highway which is nice! Although I think I got some stupid camera tickets in Switzerland before the border of France.


 Hahah. That's how Europeans do it. Very passively. Their police forces actually spend time solving crimes and not just creating revenue to support the bloated Force. The cities create revenue via speed cameras. 

But Switzerland is one place not to **** with. A small amount of speeding can tag you with a HUGE fine and an impounded vehicle. You're likely safe because you live in America and I don't think they can reach you. But, if you're unlucky like us, you'll get some massive tickets in the mail. Up to the point where they can take a percentage of your yearly income. A man was recently ticketed for ~$300,000 for speeding because of his income level. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

When I went to switzerland I noticed lots of traffic cameras that would nail you if you are speeding. The good thing about it is that there are signs warning you before you reach the speeding cameras.:thumbup:


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

manuel said:


> When I went to switzerland I noticed lots of traffic cameras that would nail you if you are speeding. The good thing about it is that there are signs warning you before you reach the speeding cameras.:thumbup:


 yea i must have missed them lol


----------



## JTTAC-RS (Jul 5, 2012)

*I just got mine too!!!*

Drove up to Bremerhaven and picked her up from there this last Friday after waiting since Feb. Unfortunately the drive back was nothing but baustellas (road construction zones) and endless staus (traffic jams)! Will religiously adhere to the break in period per owner's manual. God this car is really just everything my wife and I were wishing for.  Pics of the fleet will come soon! Today I go to the Ring with both cars. Oh Hell Yeah!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JTTAC-RS said:


> Drove up to Bremerhaven and picked her up from there this last Friday after waiting since Feb. Unfortunately the drive back was nothing but baustellas (road construction zones) and endless staus (traffic jams)! Will religiously adhere to the break in period per owner's manual. God this car is really just everything my wife and I were wishing for.  Pics of the fleet will come soon! Today I go to the Ring with both cars. Oh Hell Yeah!


 Cool!  Two of us in Germany and one in Italy until he PCS's soon. Maybe I'll see you around, although I'm rarely up in the Ramstein area. Enjoy the car! 

- Jeremy -


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

JTTAC-RS said:


> Drove up to Bremerhaven and picked her up from there this last Friday after waiting since Feb. Unfortunately the drive back was nothing but baustellas (road construction zones) and endless staus (traffic jams)! Will religiously adhere to the break in period per owner's manual. God this car is really just everything my wife and I were wishing for.  Pics of the fleet will come soon! Today I go to the Ring with both cars. Oh Hell Yeah!


Awesome!! The ring was the best... what is the break in period lol bc I got on it at like 1000 miles!


----------



## agranger (May 22, 2002)

JTTAC-RS said:


> Drove up to Bremerhaven and picked her up from there this last Friday


I'm considering the ED on a 2013 TT RS. Do you have to pick it up in Bremerhaven or was that just your choice? My wife wants to visit several places in southern Germany, so the normal pick-up in Ingolstadt would be much preferred (though a sprint up to the 'ring is a must).


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

agranger said:


> I'm considering the ED on a 2013 TT RS. Do you have to pick it up in Bremerhaven or was that just your choice? My wife wants to visit several places in southern Germany, so the normal pick-up in Ingolstadt would be much preferred (though a sprint up to the 'ring is a must).


You pick the car up at the forum in ingolstadt and they ship the car from emden back to the USA... My car is at the emden port right now waitin to get on a ship can't wait to get it back!


----------

